# Anyone shoot Kent Tungsten Matrix 3inch #5 shot at 1525 fps



## 5woodies (Oct 3, 2005)

I am having a tough time getting this load to pattern well out of my Beretta pintail . Has anyone had luck patterning this load ? What choke do you use if you have had good luck with this load ? Thanks BART


----------



## 5woodies (Oct 3, 2005)

Try Again :roll:


----------

